# Smoking pot



## jimbo021289 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not really sure where to post this it will proablly be moved but whatever no big deal. I was just wondering if any of the BBW's activley trying to gain weight smoke pot. I can say from much experience that it gives you the munchies and it does make you kinda lazy, which would help in the gaining process. So if any BBW's out there do smoke a little pot let me know. I'm curious to see if anyone uses pot to help gain weight.


----------



## Emma (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't try to gain weight, but I do smoke a lot of pot and get the munchies because of it. I think it could work


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 30, 2009)

Drugs are baaad, mmkay?

Then again if its legal to do it depending on what state you're in, whatever adds to the scale is alright with me lol


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 2, 2009)

oh so THAT'S why I'm fat? 

:doh:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Drugs are baaad, mmkay?
> 
> Then again if its legal to do it depending on what state you're in, whatever adds to the scale is alright with me lol


I don't think smoking pot is legal in any state.. is it??


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I don't think smoking pot is legal in any state.. is it??



It's legal in Cali on a state-law level (with a medical license), but not on the federal level...... anyway, f*ck you Cali smokers.... I have to buy from a dodgy dude, not a nice young hot doctor. lol


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't really tried to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. I've experienced pot only 2nd-hand during my university days when it was hard to miss the smoke wafting down the dorm hallways. It made me more sick than high. My later experience is that chocolate gives me a buzz as least as good, it's perfectly legal and it works wonders for my figure at the same time. It's hard to beat that triple combo! :eat2:


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> I haven't really tried to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. I've experienced pot only 2nd-hand during my university days when it was hard to miss the smoke wafting down the dorm hallways. It made me more sick than high. My later experience is that chocolate gives me a buzz as least as good, it's perfectly legal and it works wonders for my figure at the same time. It's hard to beat that triple combo! :eat2:


See you wouldn't know unless you inhale.
The pot ..not the chocolate!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See you wouldn't know unless you inhale.
> The pot ..not the chocolate!



Although I've been known to inhale more than my fair share of chocolate.  I've never been a pot smoker. My appetite seems to be hearty enough without it. I do know people who use pot medicinally so that they can eat at all. As for right now I think I might hurt myself if my appetite got any stronger. For gaining all I have to do is change the cuisine and the schedule.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Although I've been known to inhale more than my fair share of chocolate.  I've never been a pot smoker. My appetite seems to be hearty enough without it. I do know people who use pot medicinally so that they can eat at all. As for right now I think I might hurt myself if my appetite got any stronger. For gaining all I have to do is change the cuisine and the schedule.


I only ever smoked hash when i was in my teens but i have friends who use it a lot and they are all much thinner than me. I don't remember ever getting the munchies when i smoked hash either though... though maby i was too stoned to notice!? hmmm


----------



## StarWitness (Dec 2, 2009)

Not a gainer, but I do like rolling fatties. In more ways than one.


:happy:


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> I haven't really tried to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. I've experienced pot only 2nd-hand during my university days when it was hard to miss the smoke wafting down the dorm hallways. It made me more sick than high. My later experience is that chocolate gives me a buzz as least as good, it's perfectly legal and it works wonders for my figure at the same time. It's hard to beat that triple combo! :eat2:



........what?


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Not a gainer, but I do like rolling fatties. In more ways than one.
> 
> 
> :happy:



hahaha. YES, PLEASE. I could go for the same myself. Back in the day, my munchie of choice was a big tub of rice pudding from the jewish deli a few doors down. Delicious. So cold and creamy on the tongue. It usually ended up as a single serving jawn.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok in answer to the OP I do like to smoke pot. I don't smoke it to gain weight, but I don't mind if I do. And I do, I have a right pot belly but that's fine!



StarWitness said:


> Not a gainer, but I do like rolling fatties. In more ways than one.



I LOVE THIS.

And another "huh?" at:


TallFatSue said:


> I haven't really tried to gain so much weight, but I didn't try to stop either. I've experienced pot only 2nd-hand during my university days when it was hard to miss the smoke wafting down the dorm hallways. It made me more sick than high. My later experience is that chocolate gives me a buzz as least as good, it's perfectly legal and it works wonders for my figure at the same time. It's hard to beat that triple combo! :eat2:


Dooood, you are doing it all wrong! You can't compare it to second hand smoke. Smoke it, THEN try the chocolate  (It's not legal here, but it's not morally wrong in itself - it may support crime when criminalised, but you can also legally buying clothes that are made in sweatshops. It's not me who can change it, but I support change.)


----------



## Emma (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm high right now and I sure want chocolate more than I usually do. :wubu:


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 5, 2009)

Heh, same. I'm so bloody full! Food is so excellent!


----------



## Flutterby68 (Dec 5, 2009)

In Michigan, pot is legal for medical purposes. You have to have a statement from a doctor and a card issued by the state, but if you do you can have up to an ounce on you for personal use, and up to 10 plants if you are a licensed user or a licensed caregiver for a user (like a spouse).


----------



## caleb z (Dec 6, 2009)

I find pot to be a wonderful thing, and 50% of the reason I smoke it is because of the way it makes food pop. If you eat a good burger while high it becomes a great burger, if you eat shit diner food while high it doesn't matter at all because your high as fuck. As far as using for weight gain it definately wouldn't hurt.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 7, 2009)

jimbo021289 said:


> Not really sure where to post this it will proablly be moved but whatever no big deal. I was just wondering if any of the BBW's activley trying to gain weight smoke pot. I can say from much experience that it gives you the munchies and it does make you kinda lazy, which would help in the gaining process. So if any BBW's out there do smoke a little pot let me know. I'm curious to see if anyone uses pot to help gain weight.



Tetrahydrocannabinol , also known as dronabinal, or THC is the primary psychoactive substance found in cannabis. THC stimulates the production of dopamine. The release of dopamine facilitates relaxation, euphoria, altered sense of smell and taste, and appetite stimulation. In states where pot consumption is illegal a synthetic pill is available for individuals suffering from AIDS, Cancer, and other conditions involving chronic pain and decreased appetite. That's a long roundabout way of saying that the active ingredient in pot will most definitely aid in weight gain. It is however a controlled substance, so some care should be taken to avoid abusing it. The tar from inhaling directly though, it negates most of the positive health benefits.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 7, 2009)

I am a recreational smoker. That is to say that I do not smoke it all day, every day (although, I would love to!). I find that if the smoke is quality -- I do not get the extreme munchies. I'm more talkative and outgoing. If it's shwag...then I just get a headache and hungry. If it's dank, then I don't really like to eat cuz it will soften the buzz.

Ahhhhh....I can't wait until my generation is in office


----------



## stldpn (Dec 7, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I am a recreational smoker. That is to say that I do not smoke it all day, every day (although, I would love to!). I find that if the smoke is quality -- I do not get the extreme munchies. I'm more talkative and outgoing. If it's shwag...then I just get a headache and hungry. If it's dank, then I don't really like to eat cuz it will soften the buzz.
> 
> Ahhhhh....I can't wait until my generation is in office



High levels of THC intoxication will actually cause hallucination... Hint... most of the synthetic THC capsules will cause just such an effect for several hours after consumption.. that's why most people don't like them.

But when you get crystal bud that causes severely altered perception that's when you know you've found something that's been grown professionally.


----------



## KayaNee (Dec 8, 2009)

I got high last night and had the most amazing french toast. Ok, it was probably so-so french toast, but it didn't matter. All that mattered was that it tasted goooood and filled me up. haha


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 8, 2009)

I enjoy weed every now and then, but only if I have friends around. Not a fan of smoking alone. I love to eat when high as well 

EDIT: Also, the girl I am seeing. She is a weed smoker as well. She seems to do well with her weight and weed. Haha, no real weight loss, more like maintaining and adding more to her frame... which I love


----------



## caleb z (Dec 8, 2009)

stldpn said:


> The tar from inhaling directly though, it negates most of the positive health benefits.



It's weed bro not cigarettes. Any amount of tar you get is incredibly minimal and negated by smoking out of a Vaporizer.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2009)

caleb z said:


> It's weed bro not cigarettes. Any amount of tar you get is incredibly minimal and negated by smoking out of a Vaporizer.



Yeah...I agree with this statement.

I don't smoke anything, but I do have to say that weed does not have nearly the tar nor nicotine level of cigarettes. Taking a few hits won't kill your lungs or fuck up your teeth with tar.

Nothing is "safe" really but as long as you keep it to a minimum, weed isn't as damaging.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 8, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Tetrahydrocannabinol , also known as dronabinal, or THC is the primary psychoactive substance found in cannabis. THC stimulates the production of dopamine. The release of dopamine facilitates relaxation, euphoria, altered sense of smell and taste, and appetite stimulation. In states where pot consumption is illegal a synthetic pill is available for individuals suffering from AIDS, Cancer, and other conditions involving chronic pain and decreased appetite. That's a long roundabout way of saying that the active ingredient in pot will most definitely aid in weight gain. It is however a controlled substance, so some care should be taken to avoid abusing it. The tar from inhaling directly though, it negates most of the positive health benefits.


which is why vaporizers are better because its all THC you will be getting. note: i dont mess with drugs for various reasons mainly because i like being able to pass blood test for jobs.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2009)

stldpn said:


> But when you get crystal bud that causes severely altered perception that's when you know you've found something that's been grown professionally.




The use of "Crystal Bud" tickled me for some reason






A warm plate of crystal bud = YUMM


----------



## stldpn (Dec 8, 2009)

caleb z said:


> It's weed bro not cigarettes. Any amount of tar you get is incredibly minimal and negated by smoking out of a Vaporizer.



I don't know about you but most people I know don't smoke out of a vaporizer. If you're not a hardcore every day smoker you probably consume it in a way that is more compact or better yet disposable and less likely to get you hit up for paraphernalia charges... blunts or smalll pipes and the simple fact is... unless you smoke pall mall unfiltered... you're exposing yourself to a lot more tar than your lungs are used to. Good weed is full of resin, resin becomes tar particulate. It doesn't take a medical study to prove that to ya does it?

PS keywords "direct inhalation"


----------



## stldpn (Dec 8, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Yeah...I agree with this statement.
> 
> I don't smoke anything, but I do have to say that weed does not have nearly the tar nor nicotine level of cigarettes. Taking a few hits won't kill your lungs or fuck up your teeth with tar.
> 
> Nothing is "safe" really but as long as you keep it to a minimum, weed isn't as damaging.



I'm amazed that I continue to see people who think that weed is totally safe or even much safer than tobacco. 

No 1 you have the tar content http://www.cancer.org/docroot/NWS/content/NWS_1_1x_Smoking_Marijuana_May_Increase_Cancer_Risk.asp

No 2 you have the simple fact that unless you grow it or know the grower you don't know anything for sure... Weed is a product grown and sold for profit and as such not everyone who grows it or sells it is going to be ethical. Anyone who has bought a significant amount amount of weed over a lifetime will eventually run into some weed that's been treated with god knows what to kill/prevent the fungus that will grow in weed that hasn't been dried sufficiently. They'll spray it with ammonia and sell it at discount before they throw it out don't you know.


----------



## fa_foo (Dec 9, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Weed is a product grown and sold for profit



This, to me, is the second saddest thing about the war on drugs. Weed is a plant that grows naturally in almost any environment on the planet. Now because it's been declared illegal, it's a product grown by producers?? And a potentially tainted and unreliable one at that, complete with gangsters in the mix. God damn.

And the saddest thing about the war on drugs is that several hundred thousand otherwise moral US citizens are in prison as a result of laws based on flawed morality.:doh:

foo


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 9, 2009)

stldpn said:


> I'm amazed that I continue to see people who think that weed is totally safe or even much safer than tobacco.
> 
> No 1 you have the tar content http://www.cancer.org/docroot/NWS/content/NWS_1_1x_Smoking_Marijuana_May_Increase_Cancer_Risk.asp
> 
> No 2 you have the simple fact that unless you grow it or know the grower you don't know anything for sure... Weed is a product grown and sold for profit and as such not everyone who grows it or sells it is going to be ethical. Anyone who has bought a significant amount amount of weed over a lifetime will eventually run into some weed that's been treated with god knows what to kill/prevent the fungus that will grow in weed that hasn't been dried sufficiently. They'll spray it with ammonia and sell it at discount before they throw it out don't you know.



Its all about moderation, no one is going to die of lung cancer for having a cigarette once a day after a long day of work the same way someone isn't going to drop dead for having a few hits at a monthly party.

What you're saying only applies to the real stoners and chain-smokers who do it hourly.

That's why I said nothing is truly safe, but when done in moderation the effects are less damaging


----------



## stldpn (Dec 9, 2009)

fa_foo said:


> This, to me, is the second saddest thing about the war on drugs. Weed is a plant that grows naturally in almost any environment on the planet. Now because it's been declared illegal, it's a product grown by producers?? And a potentially tainted and unreliable one at that, complete with gangsters in the mix. God damn.
> 
> And the saddest thing about the war on drugs is that several hundred thousand otherwise moral US citizens are in prison as a result of laws based on flawed morality.:doh:
> 
> foo



Not all growers are gangsters, not all dealers are gangsters. Unfortunately you do have a certain contingent that is drawn to dealing because it's easy money when you're lazy and have no marketable skills. 

The thing is do you really want pot to be controlled by big business? Because if you legalized it... that's what would eventually happen. Don't believe me? Think about this... tobacco is much more addictive... theoretically you could grow your own... in all actuality if you bought a rolling machine you could produce an entire carton's worth of cigs for around 20 bucks... and yet people are still buying cartons for 45 bucks or more... it's an untenable situation either way


----------



## stldpn (Dec 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Its all about moderation, no one is going to die of lung cancer for having a cigarette once a day after a long day of work the same way someone isn't going to drop dead for having a few hits at a monthly party.
> 
> What you're saying only applies to the real stoners and chain-smokers who do it hourly.
> 
> That's why I said nothing is truly safe, but when done in moderation the effects are less damaging



You agreed with caleb who stated "it's weed bro not cigarettes" indicating that he believed the tar content of a marijuana cigarette was less than that of a tobacco cig. I offered you definitive analysis that contradicted that statement... perhaps you didn't understand what you were agreeing to...

but all the same when you consider that one marijuana cig = 7 filtered marlboro reds for tar content the damage done with that one occasional joint can still be detrimental. Add to all that, who smokes joints anymore? Blunts have roughly 2-3 times more weed depending on how fat you're rolling, and pipes that don't get regular cleaning accumulate tar that you inhale on the next round. True enough there are worse things you can do to yourself but you shouldn't attempt to fool yourself about the level of risk you're taking.


----------



## caleb z (Dec 9, 2009)

Most people I know around here smoke out of Vaporizers. Its the new big thing. Gets you waaaay higher and tastes much better. Also the 1 j to 7 cigarettes stat is bullshit. Perhaps the amount of tar is more (I for one only smoke joints on special occasions) but think about the chemical content you get with 7 cigarettes. Also I at most smoke 1 joint a day, most smokers I know smoke a pack 1/2+ a day. I'm not arguing that weed doesn't put tar in your lungs. Most things you smoke tar up your lungs, what I am arguing is the silly notion that weeds are equal in danger to cigarettes which is just flat out wrong. Cigarettes kill hundreds of thousands of people a year. I am curious to see the statistic on weed related deaths, my guess is that its very very low. Also the risk of cancer from weed isn't from the tar or weed itself but the butane and other gasses that are constantly being inhaled from the lighters.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 9, 2009)

stldpn said:


> You agreed with caleb who stated "it's weed bro not cigarettes" indicating that he believed the tar content of a marijuana cigarette was less than that of a tobacco cig. I offered you definitive analysis that contradicted that statement... perhaps you didn't understand what you were agreeing to...
> 
> but all the same when you consider that one marijuana cig = 7 filtered marlboro reds for tar content the damage done with that one occasional joint can still be detrimental. Add to all that, who smokes joints anymore? Blunts have roughly 2-3 times more weed depending on how fat you're rolling, and pipes that don't get regular cleaning accumulate tar that you inhale on the next round. True enough there are worse things you can do to yourself but you shouldn't attempt to fool yourself about the level of risk you're taking.



My point remains the same, its all about moderation.

Same way as someone who drinks a single beer at a bar compared to someone who drinks every few hours.

Sure you're putting alcohol in your body the same way a single cigarette or blunt does its effects...but it could be worse.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 9, 2009)

caleb z said:


> Most people I know around here smoke out of Vaporizers. Its the new big thing. Gets you waaaay higher and tastes much better. Also the 1 j to 7 cigarettes stat is bullshit. Perhaps the amount of tar is more (I for one only smoke joints on special occasions) but think about the chemical content you get with 7 cigarettes. Also I at most smoke 1 joint a day, most smokers I know smoke a pack 1/2+ a day. I'm not arguing that weed doesn't put tar in your lungs. Most things you smoke tar up your lungs, what I am arguing is the silly notion that weeds are equal in danger to cigarettes which is just flat out wrong. Cigarettes kill hundreds of thousands of people a year. I am curious to see the statistic on weed related deaths, my guess is that its very very low. Also the risk of cancer from weed isn't from the tar or weed itself but the butane and other gasses that are constantly being inhaled from the lighters.



The one to seven ratio comes from a study funded by the British Lung Association published 2002 apologies that I can't find a direct link to the study but a summation is posted here among other places...http://www.12ozprophet.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-72851.html

At least three university studies have cited it as higher tar margin and linked it to a higher incidence of serious bronchial disease do you have anything other than your own assumptions to back up your belief?

http://cebp.aacrjournals.org/content/8/12/1071
http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/abstract/318/6/347
http://www.ukcia.org/research/EffectsOfMarijuanaOnLungAndImmuneDefenses.html

I'll consent one of the biggest reasons why marijuana studies are difficult to double blind effectively is that many mj smokers also use tobacco products... the basic idea though is common sense... plants produce resin> Marijuana resin is a medium for THC>Sticky resin loaded marijuana is prized and smoked happily by the masses despite the fact that the resin itself is not a failsafe indicator of THC content>that very same resin becomes tar during the chemical converson that it takes to inhale it... 

plus according to this http://www.ukcia.org/research/pipes.htm vaporizers are only marginally effective in reducing the tar/thc content... water pipes scored a big thumbs down because they're an inefficient delivery system, and even vaporizers had mixed results... 

Look I am by no means anti marijuana but you ought not rely on things that you hear from a friend of a friend about how safe it is... It is potentially one of the most effective medicinal herbs that we have at our disposal. But it is not without hazard.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 9, 2009)

Stats and facts take all the fun out of getting stoned.


----------



## caleb z (Dec 9, 2009)

stldpn said:


> The one to seven ratio comes from a study funded by the British Lung Association published 2002 apologies that I can't find a direct link to the study but a summation is posted here among other places...http://www.12ozprophet.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-72851.html
> 
> At least three university studies have cited it as higher tar margin and linked it to a higher incidence of serious bronchial disease do you have anything other than your own assumptions to back up your belief?
> 
> ...



My knowledge of weed isn't hearsay, I do know what I am talking about. However I think that we are arguing two different points. I am not saying that weed is not dangerous or that it doesn't produce tar because to say so would be silly. I am just arguing against the notion that weed is anywhere near as hazardous as cigarettes which it just plain isn't.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 9, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> My point remains the same, its all about moderation.
> 
> Same way as someone who drinks a single beer at a bar compared to someone who drinks every few hours.
> 
> Sure you're putting alcohol in your body the same way a single cigarette or blunt does its effects...but it could be worse.



you're redefining your point... ok. Toxicity excerpted

_Most reported deaths from alcohol-induced diseases involve chronic heavy use. But individual tolerances to moderate and even light use vary greatly, and many of the above diseases occur but fail to be recognized or reported as alcohol-induced. E.g., There is strong evidence that 3 to 10 drinks a week increases risk of breast cancer by 30 to 60%. Alcohol is the most broadly toxic substance legally on the market for internal consumption, and is far more toxic than many substances currently banned or restricted by the FDA.

Circa 1990 reported, directly alcohol-induced U.S. annual death rate is at least 100,000, which is 3 times the combined illegal drug death rate, 5 times the homicide rate, and twice the U.S. deaths in the entire 9 yr Vietnam War. Adding the alcohol-induced accident deaths (about 25,000) and alcohol-related suicides (about 13,000), and all unreported or unrecognized alcohol-induced fatal diseases, we likely approach or exceed the 375,000 annual death rate from smoking. None of this includes all of the non-fatal effects of alcohol on individuals and society in terms of disease, family dysfunction, and costs of nonproductivity and health care, etc. (over $120 million annually)._

The same things could in fact be pointed out with regards to Pot. Despite the fact that fatal overdose is nonexistent, all substances have potentially wider effects than those directly attributed. Because pot is illegal we have a more difficult time garnering legit information. Even information on how many people use a substance should be scrutinized when the substance is illicit. But all things have unintended/unmeasured consequence.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 9, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> Stats and facts take all the fun out of getting stoned.




when you get stoned and start talking about the politics of pot... you come to all sorts of "new understanding" 

I mean I seriously can't endorse it because I'm licensed to dispense in a state that doesn't even recognize medicinal use. But just like any other drug that can be used with great benefit, it also has it's drawbacks. People should know, people should avoid information reliance on the pot grapevine.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 11, 2009)

I know the risks, I choose to do it.


----------



## Emma (Dec 11, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> I know the risks, I choose to do it.



Me too. 

I actually think people are a lot more laid back over here about weed than in the US. Which is good


----------



## grubnboy (Dec 11, 2009)

people in the US are pretty laid back about weed. it's the people who don't do it who are all uppity and argue about it. i take a dugout with me to work every day. 

i work as a janitor part time, so while i've got the bathrooms shut down i take a little hit off my one hitter and go back to work. i probably do this 20 to 30 times over a 4 hour shift. no one notices. i actually caught a couple of the suits upstairs talking about getting some smoke the other night. they got quiet when i walked in though.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 11, 2009)

caleb z said:


> My knowledge of weed isn't hearsay, I do know what I am talking about. However I think that we are arguing two different points. I am not saying that weed is not dangerous or that it doesn't produce tar because to say so would be silly. I am just arguing against the notion that weed is anywhere near as hazardous as cigarettes which it just plain isn't.



If you're garnering information scientifically it might as well be heresay. And there are a half dozen reasons why it is more dangerous than prepackaged product that is gov controlled. But when you strip away all the issues that are related to the fact that it's illegal and being grown and stored in god know's what kind of conditions it still has a tar problem. You may be using a vaporizer, but most people aren't. In order to block tar you have to utilize a filter, filters aren't used in traditional joint, blunts and pipes. Water pipes have a nasty habit of filtering out too much thc. So therefore the primary way (smoking a blunt or joint) that most people injest marijuanna is more harmful than a filtered tobacco cigarette.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 11, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> I know the risks, I choose to do it.



And that's fine... but nowadays you have a lot of people who end up in a situation and then feel obliged to ask for sympathy because they didn't know or were misinformed about the risk.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 11, 2009)

grubnboy said:


> people in the US are pretty laid back about weed. it's the people who don't do it who are all uppity and argue about it. i take a dugout with me to work every day.
> 
> i work as a janitor part time, so while i've got the bathrooms shut down i take a little hit off my one hitter and go back to work. i probably do this 20 to 30 times over a 4 hour shift. no one notices. i actually caught a couple of the suits upstairs talking about getting some smoke the other night. they got quiet when i walked in though.



LOL just because I don't want some jackass telling everyone that Pot is A-OK when extensive university studies point to risk... well that doesn't mean I've never smoked pot or that I'm telling anyone to stop... It's just that as a healthcare professional, I'm all about encouraging people to have due dilegence when they ingest anything... It's my way of saying that the stuff has very real drawbacks and is not as described by most of your "snakeoil seller" type dealers and friends.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 11, 2009)

stldpn said:


> And that's fine... but nowadays you have a lot of people who end up in a situation and then feel obliged to ask for sympathy because they didn't know or were misinformed about the risk.



Yes, I know people who have suffered from misinfomation. It's mostly people who do it very young, and people increasingly do. That's why it should be legalised, taxed and regulated, and readily available for medical use *at least*, IMO.


----------



## stldpn (Dec 11, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> Yes, I know people who have suffered from misinfomation. It's mostly people who do it very young, and people increasingly do. That's why it should be legalised, taxed and regulated, and readily available for medical use *at least*, IMO.



Nah I don't look at it as a youth thing... I can't tell you how many middle aged people here in central FL lost their shirt and then their home by choosing an ARM finance strategy that they were warned about from the get go. Some people just don't believe there's a train till they see it on the tracks 100yrds away.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 11, 2009)

Im gonna go smoke RIGHT NOW.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh naturally it can affect people at any age, but the change it does to the brain when too young is permanent. As for being out of it, alcohol is legal.

Saoirse, enjoy!

I'm blazed and have Daim chocolate :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 12, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Nah I don't look at it as a youth thing... I can't tell you how many middle aged people here in central FL lost their shirt and then their home by choosing an ARM finance strategy that they were warned about from the get go. Some people just don't believe there's a train till they see it on the tracks 100yrds away.



Hey stldpn. I don't smoke pot at all but I had been thinking of including is as a nice option for a soft pad landing when I reach my golden years. What's your opinion on this? Alzheimer's and dementia run in my family though and I can't find any studies on the affects pot smoking could have on the brain in that regard. Will it accelerate the process, slow it down, no effect? What are your theories?


----------



## stldpn (Dec 12, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey stldpn. I don't smoke pot at all but I had been thinking of including is as a nice option for a soft pad landing when I reach my golden years. What's your opinion on this? Alzheimer's and dementia run in my family though and I can't find any studies on the affects pot smoking could have on the brain in that regard. Will it accelerate the process, slow it down, no effect? What are your theories?



LOL honestly don't know... I mean at worst it might be a more natural sedation... the studies don't seem fully fleshed but there have been a few that indicate that pot does help preserve the parts of the brain normally destroyed by dementia.

The thing is pot is generally a social drug... and people with strong social connections are also thought to be better guarded from dementia.


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 22, 2009)

This thread is far too serious, we all need to lighten up.

/pulls out the blunt.

Who wants to help me light this?

I am actually fairly new to weed and I can say this. It is nice, only for a social thing. I am 100% for it being sold legally as long as it is regulated like alcohol. But in the long run, I know I shouldn't smoke so much weed. But then again, when I do... it is with others.

Another thing about weed (For me, that is) is that I am aware that I cannot drive when high. I think others should know that too. So, in my defense as a pot smoker. I only smoke if I am not going to do be doing anything the rest of the day, and I mean doing nothing. I smoke and play games, watch movies and tv, listen to music and hit the hay. There is no other plan like "Get in my car and drive around" or "Forget to feed my animals or pick someone up from something".

I guess what I am trying to say is this. Weed is fun, weed isn't the best for you, but as long as you know that... it is almost like going out fast food all the time. It tastes good and isn't good for you! Imagine it while baked though... of Jack in the Box crispy chicken strips and seasoned fries... I love you... Om nom nom nom.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been gaining for a good while now, and I did notice things speed up a bit when I started smoking more pot. Hell, tonight I got home from work, smoked myself a couple joints, and ate a half gallon of ice cream and like twelve twinkies... My FA love will be so pleased hehehehehe ;D


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I've been gaining for a good while now, and I did notice things speed up a bit when I started smoking more pot. Hell, tonight I got home from work, smoked myself a couple joints, and ate a half gallon of ice cream and like twelve twinkies... My FA love will be so pleased hehehehehe ;D



This has nothing to do with anything but that's an awesome screen name lol love it.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jan 5, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> This has nothing to do with anything but that's an awesome screen name lol love it.




well thanks!!


----------



## randomguy254 (Jan 23, 2010)

I just want to point out that any comparison such as 1 joint equals 7 cigarettes is absurd for a number of reasons. First of all, I have seen many claims to the contrary to this, which I don't have time or energy to site... got more important things to do. Secondly, I know many habitual stoners, and many cigarettes smokers, and the sheer volume of product burned and inhaled as smoke is so completely incomparable that even if one takes for granted these dubious comparisons, marijuana's effects on lung health would still be negligible. A moderate, though habituated cigarette smoker smokes anywhere from 5-20 whole cigarettes per day. Many smokers consumer two and even three packs every day. This is 40 or 60 cigarettes. I live in a hippy area (heh I am one, sorta) and I have friends that cover the whole range of stonerdom. I have NEVER met someone who smokes 10 joints to his head every day. This would correspond to the most extreme cigarette smoker one has ever met. Most people who use marijuana every day, and smoke quality product, take maybe 10 inhalations of smoke and can stay high for hours this way. No comparison to the smoker puffing down whole cigarettes every few minutes.


----------



## fasub (Jan 23, 2010)

All this talk of smoke and BBW's has me headed off to the medicine kit to twist one up and uh, think...


----------



## stldpn (Jan 23, 2010)

randomguy254 said:


> I just want to point out that any comparison such as 1 joint equals 7 cigarettes is absurd for a number of reasons. First of all, I have seen many claims to the contrary to this, which I don't have time or energy to site... got more important things to do. Secondly, I know many habitual stoners, and many cigarettes smokers, and the sheer volume of product burned and inhaled as smoke is so completely incomparable that even if one takes for granted these dubious comparisons, marijuana's effects on lung health would still be negligible. A moderate, though habituated cigarette smoker smokes anywhere from 5-20 whole cigarettes per day. Many smokers consumer two and even three packs every day. This is 40 or 60 cigarettes. I live in a hippy area (heh I am one, sorta) and I have friends that cover the whole range of stonerdom. I have NEVER met someone who smokes 10 joints to his head every day. This would correspond to the most extreme cigarette smoker one has ever met. Most people who use marijuana every day, and smoke quality product, take maybe 10 inhalations of smoke and can stay high for hours this way. No comparison to the smoker puffing down whole cigarettes every few minutes.




You lost my attention at "I've heard... and you should take my word for it cause I'm too lazy to expose the depth of my naivety by citing High Times..."


----------



## bremerton (Jan 24, 2010)

i eat way too much when i've been smoking; i get the munchies much more easily than i actually get high.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are we discussing the chemicals and legalities and shit behind weed on the weight board? This isn't HP. I'll sum up the answer to this thread in two sentences:

Weed is fucking awesome. It makes me hungry and fat(ter).


----------



## Tmhays87 (Jan 25, 2010)

I echo most of the sentiments already posted. Weed is fun, but should be treated like alcohol in that you should moderate your intake and not drive while under the influence.

That having been said, there are few things finer than a nice evening of kicking back, smoking on a fat blunt, enjoying some munchie food and laughing your ass off at pretty much everything on the TV :happy:

And yes, I am an unstoppable eating machine when I get high. I'm quite sure it's contributed, at least in some small part, to my 370+ lbs :blush:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

I have noticed pot effects people differently..like people with ADD and such can't function at all.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I have noticed pot effects people differently..like people with ADD and such can't function at all.



I think this is true. Also, I think there are certain times where weed is more enjoyable and sometimes where it's neutral or maybe a bad experience. It has a lot to do with pre-high mood, the amount you smoked and your environment/who you're with.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, if i am stressing...like now a days...its really just pointless and a waste of good yum yum.


----------

